
Killing C.I.A. Informants, China Crippled U.S. Spying Operations - easilyBored
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/20/world/asia/china-cia-spies-espionage.html?ribbon-ad-idx=3&rref=world/asia
======
Boothroid
I wonder whether humanity will ever ascend to a level beyond realpolitik?

~~~
clamprecht
I wonder if it can be proved one way or the other, whether it's even possible
to ascend beyond it.

~~~
gtt
I think, individuality is a cornerstone of realpolitik. Remove it and you will
have unified human hive. Does it worth it?

